# Team Kolles Confirms Drivers and Audi R10 TDI 2009 Le Mans Series Livery



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Beside the already confirmed racing drivers Christian Bakkerud and Andrew Meyrick, Team Kolles relies on a number of more nameable drivers for its first LMS race in Barcelona.
Apart from Michael Krumm ,the Dutchman Charles Zwolsman will debut on the R10 TDI of the team based in Greding, aswell as the Indian former Formula 1 driver Narain Karthikeyan. The man with the most experience is Christijan Albers, who already raced for the DTM team of Dr. Colin Kolles in 2008 and who straightaway with the very R10 TDI gained the second place for Audi at his guest race in the ALMS in Laguna Seca.
* Full Story *


----------

